# Bad Idea...



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Anyone see or heard of this? It would affect most western states for the worst I think.

http://hbispace.com/printStory/kob/index.cfm?i


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

link doesn't work, at least for me. just a blank page shows up.:!:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

stillhunterman said:


> link doesn't work, at least for me. just a blank page shows up.:!:


 same here


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

There is another thread that is about the same topic I just saw on reintroducing grizzlies to many western states, so mine is considered dead.


----------

